# Reset Kontakt Database



## jneebz (Nov 12, 2014)

I've been having issues with CPU spikes and audible crackling---only while using the modwheel---on a couple libraries. Native Instruments suggested that I trash and rescan my Kontakt database, but gave me no information regarding the possible effects on my saved Kontakt settings.

Does anyone know if I will lose my saved Kontakt settings (routing, effects, etc.) if I do a database trash and rescan?

Thanks in advance,
-Jamie


----------



## mk282 (Nov 13, 2014)

No, you won't lose any of those settings as they aren't relevant to database at all.


----------

